# Wife tried a Levo today!



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

So, my wife is not a "cyclist". Not an athlete. Not at all. But being married to me for 23 years, she doesn't mind humoring me every once in a while. She'll ride around the park with me and our kids or on flat bike paths, but she's NEVER, EVER gone out on the trail with me.

With that in mind, after a few trips to the bike shop with me, I convinced her to give a Specialized Levo a try. I rented one for her to take on a demo ride. 

Our demo ride was a short, 12 mile out-and-back with about 1000 ft of elevation gain. More fire roads than than singletrack. I'm not "in shape", but the mileage and elevation is no big deal for me. For her, however,....she never would have even attempted getting out there and climbing up the first hill on her own bike, let alone the whole ride. Riding the Levo, she was totally able to keep up with me and didn't mind being out there! She felt accomplished after the ride and the 3" tires gave her confidence. She said she'd definitely go riding with me more often if she had something like a Levo.

So to that end, I don't care if it's expensive. I don't care that its an e-bike. If the Levo get's my wife outside, and it encourages her to get some exercise, that's all that matters to me. I'm gonna get one for her!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Sounds like it'll add to your wedded bliss; I see bikepacking in your future. My wife likes to hurt when riding, so we're always on MTB's.


----------



## hikingdad (Aug 26, 2016)

AGarcia said:


> So to that end, I don't care if it's expensive. I don't care that its an e-bike. If the Levo get's my wife outside, and it encourages her to get some exercise, that's all that matters to me. I'm gonna get one for her!


AGREE.... 60 yrs old ( me) and older can enjoy a completely new outdoor sport together.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Same situation as mine, I'd been hauling my wife around on a tandem for six years, couldn't take it anymore, so I started talking to her about an ebike. She totally poopoo'd the idea, then our LBS had one in stock, she rode it around the block, done deal. 

Since then she's been able to ride all the major intermediate trails in our area and she wants to ride more!

Game changer, best 4k I've ever spent.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I've encountered a plethora (OK, a small one) of individuals who say their e-bike was life-changing. Wonder if anyone will ever say it was a negative experience.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

The possibility of getting the wife or SO to join trail rides is the biggest attraction when I talk to other riders about my eMTB. It's like a light goes on in their head! I can see the day when it will be common the see "mixed" couples on the trail or road. And after one gets e-powered it won't be long before the other begins to have trouble keeping up........


----------

